# 144 hz monitor good for gtx 1650?



## Knuggle

Hey I have a question, I have a gtx 1650 do you think I should get a 144 hz monitor since I mainly play competitive games / esports titles like fortnite / csgo / rainbow six siege etc..

My specs:
Msi Gtx 1650 4gb
8 GB RAM ddr4
I3 7100(edit: 3.9ghz)
No ssd


----------



## OmniDyne

What kind of frame rates are you getting currently? I can't imagine you're getting much over 60 fps.


----------



## Knuggle

OmniDyne said:


> What kind of frame rates are you getting currently? I can't imagine you're getting much over 60 fps.


on fortnite I usually get 160-200+ fps on competitive settings (all low + max view distance)
Rainbow six max settings 1080p: 65-100+( I can probably lower the settings but I didn't buy the game yet)
Csgo: average 180-200+ fps high settings 1080p


----------



## OmniDyne

Knuggle said:


> on fortnite I usually get 160-200+ fps on competitive settings (all low + max view distance)
> Rainbow six max settings 1080p: 65-100+( I can probably lower the settings but I didn't buy the game yet)
> Csgo: average 180-200+ fps high settings 1080p



No kidding. Well, if you're getting high frame rates on titles you play then yeah you'd definitely benefit from a 144Hz monitor.


----------



## Darren

OmniDyne said:


> No kidding. Well, if you're getting high frame rates on titles you play then yeah you'd definitely benefit from a 144Hz monitor.


None of those games are terribly tough to run, sounds like what I'd expect.

Edit: Just noticed the i3. Huh.


----------



## OmniDyne

Darren said:


> None of those games are terribly tough to run, sounds like what I'd expect.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed the i3. Huh.



Yeah it looks like recommended for each of those titles is at least an i3 dual core. Definitely wouldn't have expected that from Overwatch or Rainbow Six. I wonder if there's any stuttering.


----------



## Knuggle

OmniDyne said:


> No kidding. Well, if you're getting high frame rates on titles you play then yeah you'd definitely benefit from a 144Hz monitor.


Okay thanks


----------

